
Dfinity opens up its ‘Internet Computer’ to outside developers - dfischer
https://techcrunch.com/2020/06/30/dfinity-demos-its-tiktok-clone-opens-up-its-internet-computer-to-outside-developers/
======
dfischer
Dev docs intro: [https://sdk.dfinity.org/docs/developers-
guide/introduction-k...](https://sdk.dfinity.org/docs/developers-
guide/introduction-key-concepts.html) \- looks similar to what
[http://neon.planaria.network](http://neon.planaria.network) was trying to do.

Pretty cool that Dfinity compiles down to webasm. Elixir actor style messaging
passing makes sense too.

~~~
dfischer
Just riffing here... the ergonomics appears to be similar to Meteor in regards
to the DDP protocol but with a "decentralized computation overlay" on top of
the whole internet.

I definitely see a use case for this. It appears what (BSV) is trying to do
too (I know there is drama associated with that). It's nonetheless appealing
as a goal. Especially with all the censorship going on right now.

